# Tungsten "Heavy Shot" Vs Lead Shot



## Xstream Outfitters (May 4, 2003)

Okay, I've seen Remington's advertisements for the new shot for turkeys. Is it really that much better to go to the new shot and new choke? Or should I just stick with my superfull choke and 3.5" shells with lead 6's?


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

I don't necessarily bite on advertisements. I am waiting for input from friends on heavy shot for turkeys. Some of them swear by that stuff for geese... too pricey for me for geese. Turkeys on the other hand... ?

That being said, or not said... 

I have went to #5's from #6's in my 3.5" BPS with the Xtra full Invector Plus.

Did the patterning thing ...  and get very good patterns at 40yds.

I have also dropped a couple deader than a door nail at near 50 yds (pacing it off).

In the same context tho... I have goofed on a couple birds with the same load, one at near 35yds and one at just over 40 yds. I think sight picture or sticks and grass can have a significant impact on the true pattern of any load.

Keep us posted if you hear great things about this stuff... 

Then again... if its farther than 40yds, one should probably re-evaluate the shot... period.


----------



## hard head (Feb 23, 2003)

I shot my bird with 3inch #6 at 35 yards, he hit the ground that was it. My buddy sitting beside me shot his with my gun same shells same thing. As a comparison my good friend had to shoot twice with 3.5 #5 lead to get his bird. As a bonus my buddies nephew got his first bird with one of my shells I left for him, crafty old bird one shot put him down, biggest bird of our hunting party. You might say I believe in thare ads.


----------



## ShallowRio (Aug 17, 2004)

It dosn't make enough differance to justify the cost through my 12gu, but makes my wife and daughters 20gu's perform well out to 35 yards. Thats realy pushin it from a 20gu with any other load. Heavey Shot seams to pattern better through a full than it dose through an extra full choke.


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

Could not get Hevi shot to pattern well last year through my 870 with an Undertaker choke..My Father in law has boxes of them 2 3/4 and 3 inch in 5s and 6s..only acceptable pattern I got was at 30 yards with 3 inch #6..Ended up that Federal 3 inch Turkey Load in #5 gave me the best pattern out to 45 yards ( 10 in the kill zone, consistantly over 6 rounds) Maybe if I had a more expensive tube..But 10 in the kill zone at 45 yards is good enough for me..I took a 17 pound jake at 35 yards with the Federals. dropped in it's tracks.


----------



## Citori (Oct 22, 2000)

I think a good pattern with shot is the most important thing, other that camo and being in the right spot at the right time. I use 2 3/4 inch # 5 copper plated shot because thats what patterned the best. What works for me might not work for you. But I think any turkey that gets a head full of shot from a 12 ga. under 40 yards is going down.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I switched over to Heavy Shot last season and was very pleased with how well it patterned with my 11-87. I hunted in 3 stated last year and was able to take 4 gobblers. Shots from 5-40 yards, all birds dead with one shot. I do agree that what ever shell patterns the best with your gun is the shell to go with.

Can't wait to turkey season.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

I have never had a bird leave that I shot with my Winchester Copper plated #5's, 12 guage 3" magnums. These pattern awesome out of my gun out to 40 yards. The Hevishot looks good on paper, but I do not need to switch.

My try it in my son's new shotgun though.

Dan


----------



## hard head (Feb 23, 2003)

If you can get Heavy Shot to pattern in your gun ( not all gun, choke tube combinations pattern well) you will have a top notch Turkey Gun. LOL this spring


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

ShallowRio said:


> It dosn't make enough differance to justify the cost through my 12gu, but makes my wife and daughters 20gu's perform well out to 35 yards. Thats realy pushin it from a 20gu with any other load. Heavey Shot seams to pattern better through a full than it dose through an extra full choke.


Its a better turkey load no doubt. Watch the REM video. It helps the 20 ga alot- both for pattern and penetration. I know several who switched last year and gave it "two thumbs up". I have a fresh box of REM HS 6's ready to try along with a new choke tube for my BPS. But like with any turkey load, you have to do the range work.  
Shooting a beer can off a fence post just doesnt cut it! :lol: 

Natty B.


----------



## ShallowRio (Aug 17, 2004)

Notty, Did I say it wasn't good stuff? Who the heck is paterning on beer cans?
I've paterned every load readily available and wish I could run em through more differant choke tubes.
Kinetic Energy = 1/2 x weight x velocity squared
You don't have to be a scientist to understand a heavier object traveling at about the same speed will hit harder. This should be taken into consideration while looking for nock down power in a load. At the same time one must realize that we are talking about a group of objects (shot) traveling at a givin speed. We are not going to use the intire group to do our work. We will hope to use as much as posible or nessesary without blowing the Turkey to pieces. Therefore I prefer a 1 5/8 oz load over a 1 3/4 oz load of #4 shot. This load will travel faster having used less power from the charge to get moving. It is also known that the least amount of surfaces touching one another during constrtion in the choke and while in flightwill hold together better. This is achieved by using a larger diameter shot and special buffers. This also should be considered reguardless of the type of shot or manufacturer.
The choke tube is the next thing to consider. This begins with the understanding of the extra length of a Turkey choke tube. The usual design of a Turkey tube is based on a gradual constriction section followed by a long parallel section. The theory holds that the shot column is compressed and rearranged in the constriction portion, while the longer parallel portion permits the shot column to readjust and realign. This is what produces a tighter and more consistent pattern. Turkey tubes are normally extended to accommodate the long parallel portion of the choke and are thick-walled to contain the pressure outside the barrel. 
I have read several articles on this subject, but all are by the same author, giving little varied opinion.

At $8.00 per box of copper plated, buffered Turkey loads vs $20.00 a box of hevishot, is it worth it in a 12gu? 20gu?? 
And then put it on paper, or full beer cans at a good distance,lol.

FYI; Small publishing companies are a good source for wide rolls of paper. They call them roll ends and scrap them out.

I realy don't understand what quoting me had to do with your post, unless you emptied too many of those beer cans and are just lookin for a fight.
Get A Grip dude

But, If anyone wants more info on Hevi Shot this is a realy cool web sight

http://www.hevishot.com/home.html


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

ShallowRio,

You missed the point of my post- quite badly. So I guess I'll have to explain it to you.
1. SR, Its Natty, not "Notty".
2. The entire post was done "tongue in cheek" - but you didnt "get it"
3. I quoted you because I'm agreeing with you on Hevi-Shot and esp its use in a 20 Ga. This is done all the time on M-S.com. Nothing personal at all.
4. The " beer can" reference was to a guy who said he patterned his turkey gun by "knocking a beer can off a fence post". What a crock. But you weren't around here then. Again, nothing personal at all.
5. The only reference to "lookin for a fight" was by you,SR. I'm not and I'm also done with this thread.


----------

